# FUMIERE !!!!!!



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Rends moi l'accès bordel !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Ça va chier


----------



## mado (18 Septembre 2008)

C'était moi..


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2008)

Je te conseille de t'adresser à cedric198175 pour monter une action de groupe.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Euh&#8230; comment dire&#8230;
Euh&#8230; 

Benjamin ?

J'ai fait une faute de frappe dans le titre&#8230; je corrige, je reviens&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Euh comment dire
> Euh
> 
> Benjamin ?
> ...



voila voila


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je te conseille de t'adresser à cedric198175 pour monter une action de groupe.


C'est qui ? Un nouveauk ?

(chiant ce clavier, non ?  )


----------



## mado (18 Septembre 2008)

:love:


Je suis touchée. C'est un bizutage ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Modo : Fachotte !!!


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2008)

Je ne fais que passer...
Voudrais pas prendre des balles perdues...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Elle m'a banni du mini-chat pendant 33 secondes !!!!! 

POUR RIEN EN PLUS !!!


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

Tu donnes du pouvoir à une femme, elle n'en abuse que 30 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Oui. Les femmes comprennent vite que je m'en sers mieux qu'elles !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne fais que passer...
> Voudrais pas prendre des balles perdues...



T'inquiète, c'est le BackCat qui a les boules, il ne va pas les lâcher comme ça


----------



## benjamin (19 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu donnes du pouvoir à une femme, elle n'en abuse que 30 secondes.



Mais à répétition, manifestement.


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Et moi non plus ! J'ai été à bonne école...


----------



## katelijn (19 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu donnes du pouvoir à une femme, elle n'en abuse que 30 secondes.



Dans tes rêves!


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Mais à répétition, manifestement.



Ah, je ne sais pas, monsieur. Personnellement, je ne sais même pas comment accéder au mini-chat, et je ne connais pas _du tout _cette femme.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Dans tes rêves!


Petit petit petit&#8230; approche un peu par ici&#8230;

Petit petit petit&#8230;


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, je ne sais pas, monsieur. Personnellement, je ne sais même pas comment accéder au mini-chat, et je ne connais pas _du tout _cette femme.




Ça va venir ! Ne sois pas impatient toi aussi.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

Oh, je ne suis pas impatient. J'ai trouvé le mini-chat. Faut pas me prendre pour un nioube.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ça va venir ! Ne sois pas impatient toi aussi.



Ferme les yeux&#8230; on sait jamais&#8230;


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

Oui je suis un nouveau et en plus je suis très mal acceuilli


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Punaise.
Accueilli par moi.

Je perds mon fluide.


----------



## katelijn (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Petit petit petit approche un peu par ici
> 
> Petit petit petit




Merde, encore un mirage!


----------



## katelijn (19 Septembre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Oui je suis un nouveau et en plus je suis très mal acceuilli



T'est qui toi? :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

ben un nouveau mal acceuilli !


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> T'est qui toi? :mouais:


 

Cf l'écrieur


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Méfie toi de l'écrieur...
C'est un pervers...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Oui je suis un nouveau et en plus je suis très mal acceuilli


Eh ho !! T'es hors sujet, tu te calmes tout de suite, hein ? Et c'est moi qui râle ici. T'as qu'à t'ouvrir un fil rien qu'à toi ! 

J't'en foutrai d'l'accueil moi, tu vas voir !


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Méfie toi de l'écrieur...
> C'est un pervers...



C'est pas comme tirhum
Lui non seulement il est pervers mais en plus il dessine


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Méfie toi de l'écrieur...
> C'est un pervers...


  j'ai aucun probleme avec cela :love:


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est devenu un coffee-shop, le bar ?


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Eh ho !! T'es hors sujet, tu te calmes tout de suite, hein ? Et c'est moi qui râle ici. T'as qu'à t'ouvrir un fil rien qu'à toi !
> 
> J't'en foutrai d'l'accueil moi, tu vas voir !



des promesses des promesses


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est pas comme tirhum
> Lui non seulement il est pervers mais en plus il dessine


Nan mais, de quoi y's'mêle Tryphon !....


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est devenu un coffee-shop, le bar ?



Oups !!!

Erratum : il faut lire fumiere et pas fumerie :rose:

La dyslexie me reprend :hein:


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Je vous assure que malgré les apparences je ne lui ai rien fait à cédric.
Il a compris tout seul.

Finalement, c'est facile la modération, comme.. ah non là ça rime pas.


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je vous assure que malgré les apparences je ne lui ai rien fait à cédric.
> Il a compris tout seul.
> 
> Finalement, c'est facile la modération, comme.. ah non là ça rime pas.



n'empêche que je suis toujours banni du mini chat ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

Si, si, je peux te le faire rimer.


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si, si, je peux te le faire rimer.



Prétentieux


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais, de quoi y's'mêle Tryphon !....



Justement, moi, les pinceaux, j'ai plutôt tendance  à me les emmêler


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Déjà qu't'as un truc dans l'zyeux !...


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2008)

Bon, juste en passant, je vous informe que mon statut dispose d'outils pour pouvoir faire de Mado "ma chose".
je peux (entre autre) la bannir et descendre lui faire des tas de trucs dans son cachot. Autant de fois que je veux, aussi longtemps que je veux. Je peux l'attacher au radiateur, par exemple.
Backcat aussi peut être ma chose, il va sans dire. Mais ca m'intéresse moins.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je perds mon fluide.



Allons tous perdre et répandre à l'envie nos fluides dans le mini-chat!
Mélangeons nos fluides!
Fluidifions-nous les uns les autres!








Sauf Cédric avec un numéro.
On sait pas qui c'est, c'est pour ça.


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Heuuu...
Pas avec le blork... :sick:
'fin, vous faîtes ce que vous voulez de vos fluides, hein !...


----------



## cedric198175 (19 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allons tous perdre et répandre à l'envie nos fluides dans le mini-chat!
> Mélangeons nos fluides!
> Fluidifions-nous les uns les autres!
> 
> ...



Mes fluides sont parfait NON MAIS ! ! ! !


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2008)

Quelle horreur....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sauf Cédric avec un numéro.
> On sait pas qui c'est, c'est pour ça.



Ah oui, puis sauf Bobby aussi, il a raison tiponch.
Lui, on le connaît, mais c'est juste pour être méchant avec.

Gniark gniark gniark.


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle horreur....


Quoi ?!...
Tu voulais garder Bobby pour toi tout seul ?!... 
On peut te le laisser, si tu veux...


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi ?!...
> Tu voulais garder Bobby pour toi tout seul ?!...
> On peut te le laisser, si tu veux...




La pustule est nickel pour destresser. Avant, j'utilisais le papier bulle en plastique. Clac, clac : j'éclatais les bulles.
Depuis que je connais Bobby, c'est beaucoup plus amusant : après chaque "clac", il y a un cri. En ce moment, par exemple, je me masse les pieds sur lui.

Clac, ouch. Clac, ouch.

Et c'est comme un Kinder : t'as une surprise à chaque fois que ca explose.


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, juste en passant, je vous informe que mon statut dispose d'outils pour pouvoir faire de Mado "ma chose".
> je peux (entre autre) la bannir et descendre lui faire des tas de trucs dans son cachot. Autant de fois que je veux, aussi longtemps que je veux. Je peux l'attacher au radiateur, par exemple.
> Backcat aussi peut être ma chose, il va sans dire. Mais ca m'intéresse moins.



Déception, désillusion, démythification : moi qui croyais que l'Amok disposait par lui-même, intrinsèquement, de pouvoirs magiques, en fait ce n'est qu'une histoire de statut, c'est juste parce qu'on l'a repeint en mauve !

Imaginez seulement que Benjamin remette l'Amok en bleu comme tout le monde : je vois d'ici les articles vengeurs des journaux féminins : on a été trompées !

Pire encore, imaginez qu'il mette en mauve à la place, au hasard : Mackie ? Bobby ? Ponk ?

La vie est une longue vallée de larmes, Ponk n'a pas fini d'avoir des fluides


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Imaginez seulement que Benjamin remette l'Amok en bleu comme tout le monde : je vois d'ici les articles vengeurs des journaux féminins : on a été trompées !




J'en ai fait un préalable.
benjamin étudie l'opportunité de ma demande.


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> imaginez qu'il mette en mauve à la place, au hasard : Mackie ? Bobby ? Ponk ?



Impossible.



mado a dit:


> J'en ai fait un préalable.
> benjamin étudie l'opportunité de ma demande.



Ah oui, j'ai vu ton dossier de candidature sur le bureau de Benji. Hélas, l'ordre alphabétique ne joue pas en ta faveur : Mackie est avant toi ! 
Ceci étant, tes photos "d'identité" sont plus avantageuses que les siennes. Tu as fait du Yoga pour pouvoir être tortillée comme ca  ?!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible.



héhé... on pourrais lire "Mac", c'est déjà pas si mal... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible.



C'est fort louable que d'offrir ainsi de la lecture aux dames en cas d'ennui profond pendant l'acte, mon bon, fort louable.


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est fort louable que d'offrir ainsi de la lecture aux dames en cas d'ennui profond pendant l'acte, mon bon, fort louable.



Tu noteras toutefois que pour les dames j'ai privilégié l'image : elle me font plus d'effet(s) que les Messieurs, et sont donc seules à pouvoir admirer la fresque finale. 
Tu sais, les femmes, dès que c'est trop long à lire... Du coup, les préliminaires prennent un côté surréaliste : "il arrive bientôt, Guillaume le Conquérant ?"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, juste en passant, je vous informe que mon statut dispose d'outils pour pouvoir faire de Mado "ma chose".
> je peux (entre autre) la bannir et descendre lui faire des tas de trucs dans son cachot. Autant de fois que je veux, aussi longtemps que je veux. Je peux l'attacher au radiateur, par exemple.
> Backcat aussi peut être ma chose, il va sans dire. Mais ca m'intéresse moins.


C'est ça, c'est ça&#8230;

Tu ne le feras que si je te le demande&#8230; Comme la dernière fois.
Qui est la chose de qui, _Machin_ ? 

Faire de mado sa chose, alors qu'il serait mieux d'être la sienne&#8230;  
Ah, la vieille école ! On se demande pourquoi on appelait ça "école"


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, tes photos "d'identité" sont plus avantageuses que les siennes. Tu as fait du Yoga pour pouvoir être tortillée comme ca  ?!!!!



Parait que c'est incontournable les stages de yoga pour devenir modo maintenant. Pour prévenir les ulcères 

Le contorsionnisme, c'était pour prouver que je pouvais entrer dans le mini bar. Et ça a marché nickel..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Parait que c'est incontournable les stages de yoga pour devenir modo maintenant.



Et des stages de Goya pour les modos dyslexiques?

_C'est guignol,
c'est guignol,
avec son grand chapeau...
_




Hum...
F'rais p'têt mieux de me taire, moi.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2008)

En tant que 1ère victime des méfaits de Mado _et très accessoirement Bac_k_Cat_ dans le mini chat / bar, j'estime avoir droit à quelques faveurs


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Faveurs ?
Mouais&#8230;

Mais tu m'appelles autrement qu' "accessoire" alors&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2008)

Et vazy que ça réclame à tout va.
Ceci dit, ça te va bien, accessoire.
En sautoir...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais tu m'appelles autrement qu' "accessoire" alors


 
Vu ce que nous autres Helvètes faisons subir aux chats, estime-toi heureux d'être un accessoire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

hehehe 

encore une&#8230;


Viens ma petite  Viens


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et vazy que ça réclame à tout va.
> Ceci dit, ça te va bien, accessoire.
> En sautoir...


Roh&#8230; ben voilà, il est colère&#8230;

Craquou ? Tu pourrais parler aussi de l'écrieur ? C'est lui à la base l'obsédé sexuel, et quand on évoque des trucs sans lui, ça l'énerve un peu je crois&#8230;


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> En tant que 1ère victime des méfaits de Mado _et très accessoirement Bac_k_Cat_ dans le mini chat / bar, j'estime avoir droit à quelques faveurs





BackCat a dit:


> hehehe
> 
> encore une
> 
> ...



Comme tu veux.
Mais je me sens obligée de te dire que cedricetpleindenuméro et craquou ne font qu'un.
(c'est pas mal de voir les IP en fait )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

L'honneur est sauf, cédric123413454536735467 ne m'a pas proposé la botte !


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> L'honneur est sauf, cédric123413454536735467 ne m'a pas proposé la botte !



Dommage, un chat botté, ça aurait eu de la gueule 
Les contes de Perrault sur MacGé, j'en rêve 
Je vous laisse répartir les rôles


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

La cape et l'épée, pas trop mon style  J'ai plutôt une tendance pierrafeu, à choisir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Ça y est&#8230; ils ont tout pété&#8230;
Y'a plus de mini-chat.

J'vais aux chiottes, tiens. La vie est trop cruelle.


----------



## benjamin (19 Septembre 2008)

Le ban a marché, donc.


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rouvert une porte. Mais pas celle d'Amok.

edit : finalement il est passe-muraille :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Le ban a marché, donc.


Le ban ne marche pas !!!!

Je n'ai pas réussi mon test suite à un propos insultant à mon encontre !

C'est un scandale, je m'insurge !!!!


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça y est ils ont tout pété
> Y'a plus de mini-chat.
> 
> J'vais aux chiottes, tiens. La vie est trop cruelle.


Bon, ben moi aussi... :rateau:
Mais La Moque n'est pas à la cave...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah merde&#8230; il a réussi à te bannir 
Je te débloque si je peux


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Pour l'instant, "on" m'a "trouvé" un boulot de cobaye...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allons tous perdre et répandre à l'envie nos fluides dans le mini-chat!
> Mélangeons nos fluides!
> Fluidifions-nous les uns les autres!


Avec des valises de billets, façon Denis Gautier-Sauvagnac ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Cette remarque n'est pas drôle.

Je voulais juste le signaler, comme ça&#8230;

Voilà voilà 

Vous pouvez continuer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Cette remarque n'est pas drôle.



Laquelle ?
Celle de iDuck?
Chais pas, j'ai pas compris.
Je sais pas qui c'est Denis trucmuche.

Bon, en même temps, c'est pas comme si toutes les autres remarques étaient drôles, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Non, mais elle n'essayaient pas de l'être, si ?

Ne me dis pas que tu&#8230;

Oh&#8230;

Désolé.

t'es à chier aussi&#8230; Faut que tu regardes la réalité en face.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> t'es à chier aussi Faut que tu regardes la réalité en face.



En plus de pas savoir qui est Denis Machin?
Oh merde!

Je vais aller m'ouvrir les veines avec une touillette à café, la vie est trop dure!


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

Attendez, là, je n'ai pas tout compris 

C'est mado qui modère le mini-chat ?

Si c'est bien le cas, je me permets de lui adresser mes plus vives félicitations 

(et comme je n'en suis plus banni, je dois en conclure que je lui dois mon élargissement. Qu'elle en soit remerciée )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Va faire chier tes collègues en réunion plutôt (ouaf®)&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attendez, là, je n'ai pas tout compris
> 
> C'est mado qui modère le mini-chat ?
> 
> ...


L'élargissement, c'est plutôt (ouaf® aussi) la spécialité de Sonny ça&#8230; mais bon. Elle a plein d'accessoires aussi, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'elle porte comme ceinture en ce moment&#8230;


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attendez, là, je n'ai pas tout compris
> 
> C'est mado qui modère le mini-chat ?
> 
> ...




C'est les grâces de début de mandat !


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Va faire chier tes collègues en réunion plutôt (ouaf®)



Pourquoi gâches-tu ces élans spontanés qui viennent du fond de mon cur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

En fait, je parlais à PonkHead&#8230; Mais bon. J'ai la flemme d'éditer. Déjà que je perds un temps fou depuis que je peux corriger mes fautes de frappe dans le mini-chat&#8230;


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

mini bar.

Oui, je sais.

Mais bon.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> En fait, je parlais à PonkHead



Au temps pour moi 



BackCat a dit:


> Mais bon. J'ai la flemme d'éditer. Déjà que je perds un temps fou depuis que je peux corriger mes fautes de frappe dans le mini-chat



Moi je ne les corrigeais pas. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont du me bannir. Note que je les comprends. Ce n'était pas humain. Quand je me relisais, j'avais envie de me bannir moi-même


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Au temps pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je ne les corrigeais pas. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont du me bannir. Note que je les comprends. Ce n'était pas humain. Quand je me relisais, j'avais envie de me bannir moi-même



Ben pour les autres, c'est pire, on te lisait même plus


----------



## estomak (19 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Au temps pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je ne les corrigeais pas. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont du me bannir. Note que je les comprends. Ce n'était pas humain. Quand je me relisais, j'avais envie de me bannir moi-même




Rassure toi, moi non plus j'arrive plus à avoir la shoutbox!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Rassure toi, moi non plus j'arrive plus à avoir la shoutbox!



Tiens, t'es vert toi?
:mouais:


----------



## estomak (19 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, t'es vert toi?
> :mouais:


Oui fabien!
Vert comme le blé en herbe, vert comme les pâturages ou vont paître les chevaux sauvages de la liberté, vert comme le fruit prometteur aux branches des arbres du pauvre affamé, vert comme l'espoir.

_- Je suis d'humeur badine aujourd'hui._
M'en veuillez pas

**ET c'est pas une raison pour recommencer à vous amuser sur le dos du pôvre Estomak. La moindre tentative abolirait le charme...Comme dit si bien Héraclite, ne vous baignez pas deux fois dans la même eau*


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> En fait, je parlais à PonkHead Mais bon. J'ai la flemme d'éditer. Déjà que je perds un temps fou depuis que je peux corriger mes fautes de frappe dans le mini-chat





mado a dit:


> mini bar.
> 
> Oui, je sais.
> 
> Mais bon.



Eureka, j'ai enfin compris quelque chose à ce fil et à au mini, toutes ces discussions autant oisives que oiseuses n'ont pour but que d'établir la prééminence du minichat devant le minibar ou du minibar devant le minichat. Ces discussions terminologiques mériteraient d'être portées à la connaissance du grand public. Que fait donc la télé de l'Académie française ?

PS Qui l'emportera, je n'en sais rien vu le pedigree des requérants, pas du genre à laisser filer ni l'une ni l'autre  Mais je m'étonne que Mackie n'ait pas perçu qu'il y avait là de quoi monter une officine de paris qui pourrait lui permettre de s'acheter quelques boiîtiers de collection supplémentaires.

Et sinon, y en a un qui travaille par là  Parce que vous m'aidez pas beaucoup avec vos conneries !


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, t'es vert toi?
> :mouais:



finira modo ce gars là 

(et finira comme Backcat...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Oui fabien!
> Vert comme le blé en herbe, vert comme les pâturages ou vont paître les chevaux sauvages de la liberté, vert comme le fruit prometteur aux branches des arbres du pauvre affamé, vert comme l'espoir.
> 
> _- Je suis d'humeur badine aujourd'hui._
> ...




On aura tout vu.


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Et sinon, y en a un qui travaille par là  Parce que vous m'aidez pas beaucoup avec vos conneries !



Ouais, y'a moi. 

J'avoue avoir mal à expliquer la fixation de mado sur ses attributs, depuis qu'elle est dotée de super pouvoirs. ('Pis y'a ce drôle d'accent, également)

Mi nibar par là, mi nibar par là, et on s'retrouve dans mi nibar...

Un peu de tenue serait de rigueur (peu importe le tissu).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> finira modo ce gars là
> 
> (et finira comme Backcat...)


Ah ça&#8230; :affraid: Effectivement, ça glace le sang !
Pour le reste, c'est peu probable. Il n'est pas équipé pour&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2008)

Juste comme ça, en passant.
Je trouvais juste que ça allait assez bien avec le titre de la discussion


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2008)

Comment ça Chaton ? tu laisses un ulcère* s'incruster dans ton sujet ? tu vieillis ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

Qui a appuyé sur "/ban on uname tirhum" ?!...


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas moi.

Mais si j'avais pu, je l'aurais fait avec une délectation tout à fait insultante.


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas.

Mais j'ai appuyé sur /unban.

Parce que je suis une fumière.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pas ces boutons moi :mouais: et la ligne de ommande fonctionne pas... j'ai essayé de débannir


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est pas moi.
> 
> Mais si j'avais pu, je l'aurais fait avec une délectation tout à fait insultante.











mado a dit:


> Je sais pas.
> 
> Mais j'ai appuyé sur /unban.
> 
> Parce que je suis une fumière.


:love:


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi c'est un bouton licence 007 que j'aimerais là.

Fumière ou pas, y'a des trucs que je ne comprendrai jamais.

Allez, je vais évacuer ma nausée ailleurs.


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Moi c'est un bouton licence 007 que j'aimerais là.
> 
> Fumière ou pas, y'a des trucs que je ne comprendrai jamais.
> 
> Allez, je vais évacuer ma nausée ailleurs.


 





En attendant, je ne sais toujours pas qui est le veule, ou le maladroit*, qui m'a banni !... 

*faut protéger ses arrières...


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui a appuyé sur "/ban on uname tirhum" ?!...



Ha oui...
et "/ban on uname patlek" hmmmm???

mais on s' en fout littéralement!! ( en tout cas, moi!!! et c' est tout ce qui compte a mes yeux)


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)

ça doit être Aurélie... enfin il me semble  enfin pour tirhum


je dis ça mais ça la faisait marrer de me voir essayer de débannir   ... moi je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Ha oui...
> et "/ban on uname patlek" hmmmm???
> 
> mais on s' en fout littéralement!! ( en tout cas, moi!!! et c' est tout ce qui compte a mes yeux)



C'est moi... :style:


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2008)

Hhhhooooooooo rélie , fait moi mal!!!


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est moi... :style:




Fait le malin.... :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui a appuyé sur "/ban on uname tirhum" ?!...


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2008)

Viens mon Titi, toutes façons c'est comme pour moi, celui qui a osé faire ça se dénoncera jamais, p'tite bite


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

"Nous avons affaire a un siriaull kikeur, un sériol kikkeur..."


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Ha oui...
> et "/ban on uname patlek" hmmmm???
> 
> mais on s' en fout littéralement!! ( en tout cas, moi!!! et c' est tout ce qui compte a mes yeux)





patlek a dit:


> "Nous avons affaire a un siriaull kikeur, un sériol kikkeur..."



Ne t'en plains pas. Tu t'en fous. Ça pourrait être pire.


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

Mais non, çà pourrait pas etre pire!!!, c' est dramatik!

Le désastre complet!!

La fin des harikots !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

C'est quand même con que je ne sois plus modo ici quand même&#8230;


----------



## touba (9 Octobre 2008)

tu m'étonnes !
c'était comment avant ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Octobre 2008)

touba a dit:


> tu m'étonnes !
> c'était comment avant ?



Heu ? Comment dire ?
Le paysage était plus dégagé
On voyait mieux les arbres
Le contour des choses était plus net
Le ciel était plus clair


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Y'avait des fleurs partout et on courait nu après les dinosaures et chantant des cantiques dans l'allégresse la plus totale :love:


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est quand même con que je ne sois plus modo ici quand même



Pleure pas, chaton.


----------



## jugnin (9 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu ? Comment dire ?
> Le paysage était plus dégagé
> On voyait mieux les arbres
> Le contour des choses était plus net
> Le ciel était plus clair



Exact. Mais la porte du bar coinçait souvent, à cause des nioubes morts qui s'entassaient devant.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Exact. Mais la porte du bar coinçait souvent, à cause des nioubes morts qui s'entassaient devant.



Et encore, t'es qu'un nioubie.
Je me rappelle d'un temps où y'avait pas que des nioubes entassés devant la porte.
(  lemmy )


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu ? Comment dire ?
> Le paysage était plus dégagé
> On voyait mieux les arbres
> Le contour des choses était plus net
> Le ciel était plus clair



Dégrossi à la hache, fini au ciseau quoi 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Et encore, t'es qu'un nioubie.
> Je me rappelle d'un temps où y'avait pas que des nioubes entassés devant la porte.
> (  lemmy )



Oh Lemmy était banni du bar... 
Mouhahaha 
:love:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Octobre 2008)

touba a dit:


> tu m'étonnes !
> c'était comment avant ?


 
Avant ? les modérateurs avaient des c0uilles...

C'est clair, non ?


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2008)

Ouais..

En même temps..

Si je veux devenir modératrice..


Non, ça doit (pouvoir) tenir à autre chose


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a vu amok ? ça fait quelque temps que je l'ai pas vu.


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

Poil au...

À effacer...


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ouais..
> 
> En même temps..
> 
> ...



Arf ! Mado, je te prend _aux mots_ ! Si c'est les c******* qui font le modérateur, je suis certain que ta main de fer dans ton gant de velours, ton intelligence et ton charme leur fera courber l'échine à ces ver(t)s: tu les prend _bien en main_ et ils sauront te respecter comme il se doit 

Je dois dire que ça me dirait bien de voir certains modos, l'échine courbée mais je m'égare  :rose:​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Pleure pas, chaton.


he&#8230; dugenou&#8230;

Qui t'a autorisé à m'appeler comme ça ? Tu tiens vraiment à devenir ma cible du mois ?


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

Bon, bon, pas "chaton"... minet??


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Toi, tu cherches les coups... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, bon, pas "chaton"... minet??



Hmm, hmm...
T'es mal parti...


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

"minet", c' est bien (Adopté!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Ou comment devenir rouge en quelques posts...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> "minet", c' est bien (Adopté!)


 
Le fauve est lâché...

Be carreful


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou comment devenir rouge en quelques posts...



Il a quand même (un peu) de marge...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca peut aller très vite


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou comment devenir rouge en quelques posts...


et attends, il s'est calmé... au début il avait mis "Minette" >... mais l'a vite corrigé une minute après


----------



## rizoto (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> "minet", c' est bien (Adopté!)



Tu fais pas un peu de philo par hasard?


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

Plutot de la filo(sofie).

C' est comme la philo, mais en beaucoup plus décontracté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Je crois qu'on en tient un bon là...

Incroyable. Un s'en va, un autre arrive. :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je crois qu'on en tient un bon là...
> 
> Incroyable. Un s'en va, un autre arrive. :love:


C'est peut être le même, aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> "minet", c' est bien (Adopté!)


Ok, Tête de nud


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ok, Tête de nud


Aïe...
Blitzkrieg en vue...


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

@backcat

Je savais que çà te plairait.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Finalement, t'as fini par opter pour la solution d'entrer dans la danse&#8230;
Je me rappelle de ce que tu disais dans le minichat l'autre jour&#8230; que tu hésitais&#8230; que tu savais pas trop&#8230; Mais que quand il s'agissait de jouer au con, t'était particulièrement performant.

Rassure toi, Tête de n&#339;ud. On en est tous convaincu.

Par contre, tu pètes un peu plus haut que tu n'as le cul&#8230; si tu savais le nombre de crétins qui s'étaient mis en tête la même chose que toi depuis tout ce temps. 
Enfin bon. M'en fous, j'ai rien d'autre à faire que me payer ta fiole. Arrive. Je serai généreux. Mais vient pas te plaindre après, hein ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Finalement, t'as fini par opter pour la solution d'entrer dans la danse&#8230;
> Je me rappelle de ce que tu disais dans le minichat l'autre jour&#8230; que tu hésitais&#8230; que tu savais pas trop&#8230; Mais que quand il s'agissait de jouer au con, t'était particulièrement performant.
> 
> Rassure toi, Tête de n&#339;ud. On en est tous convaincu.
> ...


Un _...k_ se tient tranquille... et un autre_ ...k_ débarque...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

C'est une coïncidence seulement&#8230;

Malheureusement, la connerie s'étend, et la culture ne l'enraye pas.
Ça ne devrait rassurer personne&#8230;


----------



## patlek (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Finalement, t'as fini par opter pour la solution d'entrer dans la danse
> Je me rappelle de ce que tu disais dans le minichat l'autre jour que tu hésitais que tu savais pas trop Mais que quand il s'agissait de jouer au con, t'était particulièrement performant.
> 
> Rassure toi, Tête de nud. On en est tous convaincu.
> ...




Hé bé??? tu devrais surveiller ta tension, minet.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Le minet, t'façons, c'est Fab'Fab.

Mais je te remercie, Tête de n&#339;ud


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Le minet, t'façons, c'est Fab'Fab.


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Wouais  C'est mieux que Bellâtre, je te l'accorde


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Wouais  C'est mieux que Bellâtre, je te l'accorde



Je préférerais que tu évites de m'accorder, t'es pas mon genre :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Wouais  C'est mieux que Bellâtre, je te l'accorde


Surtout, qu'en général au fil des ans, ça risque de se terminer par "vieux beau"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Surtout, qu'en général au fil des ans, ça risque de se terminer par "vieux beau"...



y'a de la marge encore


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> y'a de la marge encore


Pas comme d'autres... 

=>[]


----------



## estomak (9 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, bon, pas "chaton"... minet??



Tu peux aussi l'appeler Grosminet comme sa tata Janine, sylvestre comme son petit cousin, ou encore "Furniquet"... comme ses beaux parents. Mais chut (....). Je suis pas sensé être là.
D'ailleurs je retourne de ce pas avec mes nouveau amis. Pluche pluche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Tiens y'a eu un blanc dans la conversation :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Ok.

Feu&#8230;

La dernière fois qu'il est passé rouge, il a insulté celui qui l'avait aidé 

On dit qu'on fait un record ?

C'était combien le dernier ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens y'a eu un blanc dans la conversation :mouais:


Il est moins casse-burnes du coup&#8230; faut l'admettre 
Par contre, ça reste une petite bite  On peut pas faire de miracle.


----------



## estomak (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Il est moins casse-burnes du coup faut l'admettre
> Par contre, ça reste une petite bite  On peut pas faire de miracle.




[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzP7AE08EpU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzP7AE08EpU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Sympa&#8230; mais on s'en branle de vos vidéos persos coquines à toi et à Tête de n&#339;ud&#8230;

En tout cas, ta nouvelle signature merdeuse en dessous de ta video, c'est du plus bel effet, Machin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Chaton, le mec à qui tu parles, c'est pas celui qui nous a affirmé hier haut et fort, qu'il ne posterait plus jamais jamais au bar?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

C'est surtout celui qui affirme n'importe quoi depuis qu'il est arrivé sur les forums, oui. Mais bon. C'est comme à chacun de ses passages&#8230; Un frustré dés&#339;uvré récidiviste 
Bien planqué derrière son écran, il se croit tranquille et à l'abri de toute représaille physique, notamment  C'est beau l'ignorance


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bien planqué derrière son écran, il se croit tranquille et à l'abri de toute représaille physique, notamment  C'est beau l'ignorance



Ce n'est pas un peu le lot de chacun des posteurs sur un forum ?


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un peu le lot de chacun des posteurs sur un forum ?



le besancenot des forums 

si si j'ai bien dit des


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> le besancenot des forums



Le rapport ? :mouais:
:sleep:


----------



## touba (9 Octobre 2008)

ouais bah je préférais avant ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un peu le lot de chacun des posteurs sur un forum ?


Uniquement des lâches !
Moi, j'envoie pareil en vrai qu'ici. Et je suis accessible à toute discussion de visu à ce sujet&#8230; Ça fait bientôt 7 ans que j'ai le même discours, et très peu ont fait le déplacement.


----------



## patlek (10 Octobre 2008)

(Mmmmm... a 19h 06; j' étais hyper calme.

Sont évoquées "des représailles physiques", je trouvais çà "interressant".)

Dis donc , minet, parce que tu t' imagines d' une telle importance que les gens vont monter dans leur voiture ou dans un train ( ou l' avion!!))); qu' ils ont du temps et de l' argent a perdre a répondre "de visu" a tes bouffonneries???

(Grande rigolade!!!)


----------



## vleroy (10 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Dis donc , minet, parce que tu t' imagines d' une telle importance que les gens vont monter dans leur voiture ou dans un train ( ou l' avion!!))); qu' ils ont du temps et de l' argent a perdre a répondre "de visu" a tes bouffonneries???



tu n'y es pas du tout, le chaton te rembourse sur présentation de facture et ce dès l'arrivée 

tu pars quand?


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2008)

Une pause.


----------

